# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  Dazed and Confused...

## TheHopeful

..

----------


## JB

Business visas are easily obtained but you will need help from your friends in Rostov for obtaining an apartment and registration. Many visa agencies in Moscow will do your Ovir registration for you if you buy your visa from them and live in Moscow but they can't register you in Rostov.You will need a special document from your Russian landlord in Rostov and you must go to the Ovir office there to get registration which could be complicated if not impossible.  Try searching for your answer on www.expat.ru  .

----------


## TheHopeful

Thanks, JB, for the response. I'll check out the site you suggested and will hopefully find what I need there.

----------


## vxp

Heh, sweet. 
I was born and raised in Rostov-on-Don  :: 
Although I currently live in USA (and am a citizen of both countries), I am seriously considering moving back to Rostov.. 
May be we'll both go grab a beer there =)

----------


## tedbwalls

What country are you a citizen of in addition to the RF? I am US, and I'd like for my wife to be able to hold two passports. Is that possible?

----------


## JB

Many Russian citizens and American citizens hold a Russian and a USA passport.

----------


## basurero

What about a triple citizenship?

----------


## JB

I know people who have them, just depends on the country. Multiple citizenships are not necessarily "legal" or recognized in many countrys, they just aren't illegal and many places (like America and Russia) don't bother with confiscating the old passports when immigrants get their new citizenship.

----------

